# When to take Creatine ?



## Chris6006 (Jan 15, 2009)

I know this is a very debated subject...
Every bottle will say something different and every forums will
say something different aswell..
Is the following right ?
_________________________________________________________________

So...., when is the best time to take creatine?

It is much easier to answer, "when is the wrong time to take creatine".

    * Immediately before your workout?-------------------------------------

      Immediately before your workout is not the best time to take creatine.

      First, large shifts in body fluid during exercise should be avoided at all cost. They could severely compromise exercise performance and even prove hazardous.

      Secondly, less glycemic foods are a preferable food source prior to exercise because they provide cellular energy more steadily. On the other hand, highly glycemic sugars (like those taken with creatine) should be avoided prior to exercise because of the sudden crash in energy levels they cause.

      Lastly, creatine needn't be "fresh" to work. Once the muscle stores are full, creatine is stable until degraded. Therefore, the stores don't need to be replenished immediately before exercising.

    * During your workout?-------------------------------------------------

      One study showed that taking creatine during your workout hampers exercise performance. This is probably due to the effect of dehydration on exercise performance.

    * Before and after your workout?----------------------------------------

      Don't supplement to frequently. Supplementing both before and after exercise may be counterproductive because of the inhibition of creatine transporter activity that may still persist from the previous feeding.

The short answer:

The best time to take creatine is immediately after your workout when the metabolic state of skeletal muscle is most receptive to insulin-mediated uptake of creatine. Further capitalize on this situation by taking creatine with fruit juices (at least 16 ounces) that contain simple sugars such as glucose or dextrose.


Does this sounds right to anyone ?
Sorry if this has been posted before but I can't find any clear answers..


----------



## Amino89 (Jan 16, 2009)

Honestly, it doesn't really matter. I prefer to do 5g. on workout days, along with my PWO shake.


----------



## zombul (Jan 16, 2009)

I personally still load the first week and it dosen't really matter when you take it but I would prefer after workout as opposed to before. Many people don't load on it and that works for them so try both ways and see what works for you.


----------



## Chris6006 (Jan 16, 2009)

zombul said:


> I personally still load the first week and it dosen't really matter when you take it but I would prefer after workout as opposed to before. Many people don't load on it and that works for them so try both ways and see what works for you.



Alright thanks a lot


----------



## Kran (Jan 16, 2009)

20g after workout for the first 5 days, then maintain taking 5g per day


----------



## egodog48 (Jan 17, 2009)

I take mine only post workout.  I do take a preworkout with a creatine in it though too.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 17, 2009)

I also take it PWO.


----------



## Skib (Jan 17, 2009)

the stuff i have says to take a scoop before and after... some questions i have are how long should one be on it before going off it for a while? and how long should you stay off it before going back on it? also, is it necessary to keep taking it on off days? if so, how much? same amount as on days?


----------



## zombul (Jan 19, 2009)

I personally cycle it though many people don't feel it's necessary, I get better restults that way. I take it for around 6 weeks and will lay off it atleast 6-8 weeks before starting my loading week again. And when I'm on a cycle I do take it on my non workout days.


----------



## strong (Feb 1, 2009)

kre-alkalin


----------



## workhard1 (Feb 1, 2009)

How would you recommend dosing it if you are working out twice a day? For example, if I have to get up at 5:45 in the morning to go do a cardio/bodyweight workout with the crew team and then life later in the day around 5:00 PM do I want to dose before/after the morning workout or the evening workout?


----------



## rippednmichigan (Feb 2, 2009)

Kran said:


> 20g after workout for the first 5 days, then maintain taking 5g per day



^^^this.


----------

